# Where can I download SELFCERT.EXE from Internet ?



## rickyckc (May 23, 2007)

Hi,

Any1 knows ?  Can you email me a copy ?  I don't have it in my office pc and I don't have the CD to install it.

Best Regards,
Ricky


----------



## Andrew Fergus (May 29, 2007)

Hi Ricky

I believe you will need your CD to install this file, plus I don't think it is 'freeware' that is freely available to download.

Andrew


----------

